# Aftermarket Clutches?



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone use an aftermarket clutch that feels close to stock? I'm getting my broken Cruze fixed under TSB PIP5558C and since the transmission is out it's free labor to replace my clutch that has 110K miles on it. However *no one* has a stock clutch, has anyone used an aftermarket clutch that you don't mind driving in traffic?


----------

